# Versorgungsbatterie



## Herzog (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo hat jemand von euch schon mal mit http://www.winnerbatterien.de/autob...R-SMF/SOLAR-SMF-100Ah-Solarbatterie::111.html
versucht?
Gewicht von 18kg....


----------



## zotel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hallo |wavey:

Ich habe die seit ca 2 Jahren für meinen E-Motor mit kann nichts schlechtes sagen.

Petri Frank


----------



## Carpdr (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hallo,
 wofür nutzt Du die Batterie? Vertikalen ? Schleppen und wie lange fährst Du sie am Tag?

 Bin auch auf der Suche und ich suche eine alternative zu den Gel Batterien.

 Vielen Dank für die Antwort
 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ulf (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hallo Frank

Stimmt das mit dem Gewicht wirklich ? Bleiakkus mit 100Ah liegen ja sonst eher im der 30 kg Bereich.

[edit]
Hab grade mal das Datenblatt angeschaut. Die 100Ah hat der Akku nur, bei einer Entladung über 100 Stunden, sprich mit 1 A. Wenn man den mit den gängigen 10 bis 50 A der E-Motoren leersaugt, werden's wohl nicht viel mehr als 60-70Ah sein. 
[/edit]

Gruß Ulf


----------



## zotel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hallo#h

Ich habe mal schnell nach gewogen meine 120Ah wiegt 23,5Kg.Ich nutze sie eigentlich nur zum stelle wechseln beim spinnen,also ca 4-5h am Tag das hält sie locker durch,danach lade ich sie einfach wieder und gut.

Petri Frank#h


----------



## ulf (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Halo Frank

Danke für's nachwiegen. Daß dir der Akku reicht glaube ich gerne #6. 
Mir ging's eigentlich nur um die Vergleichbarkeit und da hatte ich bisher die Erfahrung, daß Bleiakkus mit vergleichbarer Kapazität und Betriebsart auch etwa das gleiche wiegen. Mit den o.g. 18 kg bei 100Ah wären die ja schon fast im Bereich von LifePo Akkus (http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/LiFeYPo4-Akku-12V-90AH) und das stimmt dann bei vergleichbarem Entladestrom dann einfach nicht mehr.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Herzog (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hallo Ulf, 
Angabe 100Ah mit entladung 1A über 100 stunden gleich 0, ist standart faust angabe für alle akkus
hier text aus Wiki


> Die Angabe der Kapazität _Q_ erfolgt in der Maßeinheit Amperestunden (Ah) für hier z. B. 20 Stunden Entladezeit _T_ bei 27 °C (K20). Eine voll geladene Starterbatterie mit einer angegebenen Nennkapazität _Q_ = 36 Ah kann dann bei 27 °C für 20 Stunden einen mittleren Strom von _I_ = 1,8 A liefern. Mit der Formel _Q_ = _I_·_T_ folgt bei gegebener Kapazität und gegebener Zeit der – bei etwas abnehmender Spannung auch abnehmende – mittlere Strom _I_ = _Q_/_T_, hier also:


wir können aus blei eh nicht alles rausziehen glaube nur 50%?
lithium akku da geht viel mehr
bei 1.2.3 wird akku für 106€ ink versand angeboten ich werde es mal testen 18kg..


----------



## ulf (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*



Herzog schrieb:


> [...] ich werde es mal testen 18kg..



Hallo

Bin schon gespannt was da raus kommt. Die Winner wäre gunstiger, leichter und kleiner als z.B. eine Exide ES900 (auch 80Ah bei 20 Stunden Entladung) http://battcenter24.de/produkte/downloads/EXIDE80Ah.pdf.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## jkc (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hi, habe auch noch mal zwei Fragen zu "Versorgungsbatterien" im weitesten Sinne.

Mein Vater sucht gerade nach einer neuen Batterie für sein Boot für die Versorgung der Bilgepumpe. Bisher hatte er dafür normale Autobatterien um 50AH in Verwendung, die erste ist jetzt nach 4 Jahren hinüber.
Die Batterie hängt an einem Solarlademodul und wird entsprechend (mit geringem Strom) nachgeladen. Im Normalfall wird nach seiner Aussage die Batterie nur gering entladen, jedenfalls weit oberhalb von 70% Ladung (er meint ca. 90%). Für den Notfall steht dann aber noch die übrige Kapazität zur Verfügung, weswegen er keine kleinere Batterie nehmen will.

Ist es Sinnvoll sich für diesen Zweck eine Verbraucherbatterie (AGM) zu holen? Wir zweifeln gerade daran, da die ca. doppelt so tief ins Portmonaie schlagen und ein wirklicher Zyklenbetrieb, bei dem die Batterie immer wieder stark entladen wird, nicht anliegt.

Meine zweite Frage ist, was so momentan günstige Lösungen für Verbraucher-Akkus für E-Motorbetrieb (ca. 80-100Ah) sind?
Was ich so gesehen habe kommen AGMs so ca. 2€/Ah - angeblich höherwertige (z.B. Aquamots mit angebl. bis zu 80% Entlademenge) so 2,5€/Ah
Die hier angesprochene Winner oder vergleichbare kosten nur ca. die Hälfte einer AGM und soll weniger wiegen - das ist schon verlockend, aber macht auch skeptisch - taugts? 
Wenn ich das Datenblatt kapiere (http://www.winnerbatterien.de/Produktdatenblatt/DATENBLATT%20Solar%20SMF%20W100S.pdf) dann kann ich die 100Ah ja schon mal gar nicht ansetzen, da ich ja weit über 1A ziehe. Komme ich da aber auf die angegebenen 80Ah/20h???? - Wohl eher nicht, da ich ja eher so auf 1-10 Stunden meine Entnahme verteile???

Was bringt die Winner an Ladezyklen bei welcher Entladetiefe???

Edit: Bah, ist das ekelhaft komplex - gerade noch mal in das Datenblatt der von mir zur Zeit verwendeten Batterie geschaut, (http://www.battcenter24.de/produkte/batterietypen/90Ah.html) 
...
1 Std. Entladung........................... 52,40 Ah
... da ist es ja "ein leichtes" die Batterie mit nem 55Lbs Motor (rd. 45A) im Dauerbetrieb platt zu fahren?!?

Grüße JK



Grüße JK


----------



## JerkJohn (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hey jkc,

Also für die Verbraucherbatterie reicht meiner Meinung nach eine ganz normale Blei-Säure Batterie.

Beim Elektromotor ist es echt schwierig.
Blei-Säure Batterien halten keine Tiefenentladung aus- zumindest auf die Dauer.
Gut wären AGM-Batterien und noch besser wären Gel bzw OPzS Batterien.
Diese werden bei Photovoltaik eingesetzt und können auch gut und oft tiefentladen werden.
Habe letztens eine in der Hand gehabt. 150Ah für nur 100€.
Jedoch viel zu schwer mit 55kg und auch zu groß.

Günstig kommt man wohl nie davon.

Ich benutzte zur Zeit eine 95Ah AGM Batterie und als Reserve eine 120Ah Blei-Säure 

Schau mal hier

http://www.kleinboote.at/Batterie-Bootsbatterie-Marinebatterie



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hi, Danke für die schnelle Meldung! Interessant,  Du schreibst, Gel wäre Besser als AGM wobei in deinem Link es genau umgekehrt steht. Es verwirrt mich.

Grüße JK


----------



## JerkJohn (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Es gibt auch modernere Gel Batterien.

Und soll viel schwerer sind sie nun auch nicht( ob ich 30kg oder 34kg habe, ist mir persönliche egal)







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JerkJohn (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Und eine günstige AGM Batterie wäre die oben genannte Winnetous Batterie.
Habe zwar keinerlei Erfahrung mit dieser und auch noch keine gelesen. Aber der Preis ist gut


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Hi, kapier gerade nicht, warum objektiv AGMs wie in der Tabelle dargestellt, schlechter sein sollen.
Stromentnahme soll ja immer bis 50%, bei besseren bis 80% gehen.  Von daher macht das Ganze doch einen geschönten Eindruck...
Auch preislich und vom Gewicht sehe ich da kein Unterschied.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*



JerkJohn schrieb:


> ..." Winnetous Batterie"...



Hm, meinst die Winner aus dem ersten Post? - Das ist aber doch keine AGM? - Oder wie!?!
Edit:
"Die Versorgungsbatterien Winner Solar SMF, WINNER SOLAR und WINNER  MARINE sind *Blei-Säure-Nassbatterien*. ...."

Grüße JK


----------



## JerkJohn (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Ja meinte die Winner-Batterie.
Stimmt es ist eine Blei-Säure.
Hab mich geirrt.
Hatte gedacht das war eine AGM gewesen. Sorry

Bei dem Datenblatt gehen die davon aus, das eine Gel-Batterie 2,5x höhere Lebenserwartung hat.
Steht drunter.

Kann gut sein das die AGM Batterien inzwischen auch besser geworden sind.
Zumal das ja auch bei jedem Hersteller anderst.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*



JerkJohn schrieb:


> ...
> Bei dem Datenblatt gehen die davon aus, das eine Gel-Batterie 2,5x höhere Lebenserwartung hat.
> Steht drunter.
> ...



Hi, ja hatte ich gesehen, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass der Ersteller der Tabelle AGMs lediglich 2,5fach schlechter aussehen lassen wollte; siehe Stromentnahme in %, Tiefentladefestigkeit, Cyklenfestigkeit - das ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine subjektive Bewertung von jemandem der Gel-Batterien verkaufen möchte...

Grüße JK


----------



## JerkJohn (29. April 2015)

*AW: Versorgungsbatterie*

Das kann gut sein

Glaube nie einer Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.

Wirklich prüfen kann man es nicht als Laie.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

